# What paint is bad for bees?



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Plenty of arguments could be had on this topic. Personally, I look at it as, you are only painting the outside of the hives (normally). I use any exterior paint I can scrounge up. I will stay subscribed to this thread, however, perhaps I may learn something new.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Emerald. That's the top of the line $$ stuff, isn't it? 
Maybe that is why he says it's the only type to use.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I guess that Sherwin Williams paint seller has finally come up with the definitive answer to what causes CCD. Generations of beekeepers have been using the cheapest exterior paint they could get their hands on. Now we know. :ws:

The only exterior paint I would avoid is the most expensive paint, or that stuff that has insecticide built in.

PS, what does that paint seller know about bees?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Emerald is an acrylic latex just like other acrylic latex paints.Some people even use oil base paints.I would let those dry before use because of the solvents drying and fumes may disrupt the bees some.I use what ever mistint Sherwin Williams has.Never had any bees harmed so far after 30 years.I have used both oils and latex but now stick to latex because of a much easier clean up.


----------



## Armstrong and Family (Dec 24, 2016)

We use Rust Oleum oil base on all of our hives, and it is the way to go. In my opinion, you don't buy cheap paint. Paint is an easy way to extend the life of you equipment, and saving a few bucks now, is just asking for trouble later on. 

As for the fumes that some people worry about oil base, just let them dry before you put bees in. All painted equipment should be dried before using.

Robbie


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Any latex is fine. Most mistints are latex.

I would stick with only latex then you can mix it yourself to make what you want. I started with a tan mistint several years ago and so far have found and mixed mistint to keep that same colors going on over 300 boxes, supers, lids, bottoms, feeder shims...

You can even paint or touch up active hives without worry with a latex. 

Use a good primer like kilz for latex (they will even color it to match your paint).


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

clong said:


> He asserted that all the other kinds were bad for bees.


He meant that all others were bad for his sales quota.....

Any paint you put on to protect the life of the box is probably fine, just let it dry and air out. We've all seen bees living in plastic boxes or under aluminum trailers, right? 

I have many boxes that have nothing on them -- they will get replaced sooner than those that do, i know. I also have many that i painted with a wax/resin mix. Others are whatever leftover paint any of my neighbors or friends have sitting around their garage.


----------



## Western (May 29, 2016)

Yep, I think the sales guy was full of smoke. In it's wet state, any paint has the propensity to probably hurt bees, after the blend has cured to a solid, I'd bet almost any paint is safe. 2:1 sugar in a cup, is deadly for bee's too. BTW, look at the 1000's of boxes in the "old" day's that where covered in lead paint before it was outlawed.....


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I neglected to mention, when I expressed surprise at the sales guy's warning, he told me go look it up on Google. I searched 10 different ways and couldn't find anything definitive.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

sounds like your paint salesman likes to ride around in a 1/2 full manure spreader. all paint today is non toxic to wild life.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Emerald Paint line is indeed Sherwin Williams "top of the line". 


> Emerald™ Interior and Exterior Paint
> 
> Our finest paint, Emerald™ Interior and Exterior paints offer revolutionary technology with best-in-class overall performance.
> 
> https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/ask-sherwin-williams/education/introducing-emerald


Various _other_ sites are saying that the SW Emerald paints are 'zero VOCs', which seems to be what is behind the paint salesman's claim about the Emerald paint being "good for bees".

I did not find a page where Sherwin-Williams itself claims the Emerald paints are zero VOCs, but what they do say is that none of Emerald *colorants / TINTS* add VOCs to the Emerald paints.



> ColorCast Ecotoner®
> Won't add to the VOC content of any paint when tinted.
> 
> https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/ask-sherwin-williams/education/introducing-emerald


However, _once completely dried_, most paints should have zero VOCs anyway. After all, the key part of VOC is "Volatile"! :lookout:


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

"PS, what does that paint seller know about bees?"

I returned to the Sherman Williams store today and encountered the same guy. He said, "back again?" After he brought me a gallon of white latex, I asked him where he heard that the paint was bad for the bees. He said he had a friend who "worked in the industry." Ok. I got my can of paint for $ 1.05.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Any latex is fine. Most mistints are latex.
> 
> I would stick with only latex then you can mix it yourself to make what you want. I started with a tan mistint several years ago and so far have found and mixed mistint to keep that same colors going on over 300 boxes, supers, lids, bottoms, feeder shims...
> 
> ...


Of course, Kilz has some nasty stuff in it to kill molds. But I use it with no qualms, on the outside of boxes as a primer. You really should prime hive components first unless you like re-painting.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

clong said:


> Yesterday I went to the local Sherwin Williams to get some mistints. I mentioned that I was going to paint bee boxes. The guy told me the only type of exterior paint I should use was called “Emerald”. He asserted that all the other kinds were bad for bees.
> 
> Is this true? Are there any kinds of paint that should be avoided?
> 
> Thanks.


He pulled that statement out from his "backside orifice", for sure. Pretty much any paint sold today is safe "to eat" once fully cured. And it just so happens that SW Emerald is their "top of the line" product. IE $$$$$ Large numbers of beekeepers use whatever exterior paint they can source as inexpensively as possible. "Ooops" paint from the home centers is quite popular in that respect.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Our club has two presidents or co-presidents. One is a professional painter who insists that Sherwin Williams "Duration" is the right stuff. 
$70/gallon but if you're patient and wait for sales they have 40% off frequently.
He likes it because he can paint a door and then close it ten minutes later and it won;t stick. He works for the University here in town.

Me?
I'm a tightwad and use whatever is cheap but I've notice that I get professional results when I use Kilz primer.
Been using Dutch Boy Maxbond.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

One of my hives two days ago -- we got four inches of snow today, dadgumit!

Boxes don't need to be painted, but they can be with whatever you have when you are putting it out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The only paint I know of that's bad for bees is ones that haven't cured sufficiently before placing bees within. Can anyone say absconde? lol
That being said, prime with a good primer and paint two coats of exterior grade paint. Make sure to allow sufficient time in between coats. A nine inch roller cuts the time dramatically. Scraping, priming and repainting every two years is a drag I'm told.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> Our club has two presidents or co-presidents. One is a professional painter who insists that Sherwin Williams "Duration" is the right stuff.


I have Duration on the trim of our home...totally worth it for that, but for bee boxes, 25 year paint doesn't exactly make sense.


----------

